# 'sup.



## Deathly Hallows (Jul 6, 2010)

Long time haunter. New to the forums. Figured why not, I may even be able to contribute to the Madness.:smoking:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome! we are glad to have you!!


----------



## Deathly Hallows (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks. It seemed like a good site though it is rather "dead" in here right now. I guess everyone is still hungover from yesterday.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum this place fills up fast the closer the end of summer gets


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Deathly Hallows!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Deathly Hallows! Glad you can join us!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum D.H.!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome. Long time haunter eh? Let's see your haunt photos.


----------



## Deathly Hallows (Jul 6, 2010)

here's my photobucket page. Mini Pumpkin Thief pictures by DeathlyHallows1004 - Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice looking pumpkin thief. Do you have more? Your main album is empty.

You seem very familiar by the way. I bet you've been here before.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!! Cool name, are you a Harry Potter fan?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome, Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Archivist has been banned again everybody. You don't have to welcome him back


----------

